# sun shade for a natural planted tank



## rferg (May 14, 2010)

hi everyone,

i have a relatively new 20g walstad planted tank in my extremely bright south-west facing apartment. due to the brightness, my tank water has a green tinge. i know walstad's are prone to tinted water due to the soil but my 2.5 test run tank was a lot clearer than the 20g. when i test, the water parameters are good. i keep up on my water changes. 

long story short, i am considering getting some of that lightproof black and white vinyl from a hydroponic store and making a screen to cover the front of my aquarium during the day. does anyone have any experience with something like this?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I dont have experience with walstad tanks, and im not sure how much that vinyl costs at the hydroponic store... But if u wanted to use something cheap and seems totally lightproof I use those vinyl zip up suit bags... The black ones and just cut them and put on a piece of velcro to attach it... Thats how I made a nightshade cover for my tanks at night since my tv is always on...and i also used a piece to cover a bit of my new t5ho light so it doesnt light up my entire room


----------



## rferg (May 14, 2010)

it was your set-ups that was inspiring me 

maybe i can get a vinyl suit bag at the dollar store for super cheap!


----------

